# Hoyt Maxxis 35 Issue



## c_rob04 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have an issue with my Maxxis 35. I'm usally a 28 in draw but when buying this Maxxis I didn't realize until doing some research that it has cam #3 XTR which isn't set up for a 28 in draw. Currently it's set up on B on the cam which is 29.5 if I'm not mistaking. I'm still fresh to the bow world and I'm looking for a little help. I could drop it to A which should be 29 in and possibly be comfortable with that but there is absolutely no valley. What can I do to solve this issue?


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

The best thing to do is get the bow setup right for you. It will make the bow/you shoot better and feel right. To do it you will need a set of the right cams and probably a set of strings. You will have to contact a hoyt dealer for the cams or get them used from here if available. You can get a set of strings from whoever you would like to, just be sure to let them know what cam number you are using so that they can get them to you right the first time.


----------



## c_rob04 (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you know what type of cams I would have to have or will I have to contact a hoyt dealer for that as well? Thanks for the info.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

c_rob04 said:


> Do you know what type of cams I would have to have or will I have to contact a hoyt dealer for that as well? Thanks for the info.


You'll need to get the xtr #2 cam. And like was stated you will need new strings and cables, since they change with cam size. You will also loose about 3-5lbs of draw weight. Pm if you need more help.


----------



## c_rob04 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

